# 'I will survive'



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 7, 2017)

so recently a Pro life zootopia comic has been making the rounds on Twitter. The reaction to it has been an incredible backlash, with people acting extremely salty over this comics existence, calling it everything from sexist to homophobic. So I decided, what the hell, why not make a thread where we discuss the comic, post salt, and create and share memes. Sorry if this thread is bad, it's my first thread. Anyways, have at it



Spoiler


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 7, 2017)

Zootopia was a mistake.


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 7, 2017)

Being homophobic is far from the worst thing about it.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Dec 7, 2017)

anybody that uses furries to express their political stance needs to be doxxed


----------



## Positron (Dec 7, 2017)

What exactly is the political stance?  That a dindu (prey) chick can't get pregnant on white (predator) spunk?


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 7, 2017)

Dammit, I thought this was about the Disco song!


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Dec 7, 2017)

http://fav.me/dbmtpyq
Fucking why


----------



## Ol' Puss (Dec 7, 2017)

I see why this comic is getting memed on so badly.  The original comic's a glorious trashfire.








Spoiler: The author denies this being a pro-life/pro-choice comic






http://archive.md/6YvKf



EDIT: It has a KYM page and the entire comic is in the entry.


----------



## Graffiti canvas (Dec 7, 2017)

This explains so much about what I've been seeing in my random discord channels I use to monitor groups with.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 7, 2017)

Good God, there's a fuckton of _Zootopia_ fan fiction that had this exact plot (of if Judy and Nick could produce a child together, with or without the ethics behind it), but _no one_ has ever questioned them. What makes _this _one stand out, simply because it's _visual_?

Maybe they're all just jealous the artist is actually a pretty fucking talented artist and they could never churn out that kind of quality.




I honestly don't blame the artist if he's getting sick and tired of explaining it.

EDIT: Went to the last page of the comic, took a look at the more recent of the cancerous comments and _holy fucking shit_.


Spoiler: These fucking babies


----------



## heymate (Dec 7, 2017)

I honestly am not sure what to think of this comic. I read it a few hours ago on the internet and couldn’t find anything too preachy about it. If this is a “pro-life” comic, it must be extremely subtle, unlike in a, uh, Chick tract where the message is just thrown at you.



Spoiler: autistic overanalyzation ahead



From what I understood, Nick is overjoyed to find out Judy is pregnant, but becomes angry when she says she doesn’t want to have a baby and urges her not to abort despite her _distinctly explaining_ to him the reasons why she’s not carrying to term. This shows his stubbornness and inconsideration for other people’s points of view, specifically Judy’s. His speech about how the world would be a bleak terrible place without Judy is kinda nice, but still. Nick wants to have a baby, but Judy has a list of reasons why it’s not a good idea to at the moment. Nick isn’t listening. Nick raqequits and leaves Judy forever and insults her on his way out. If anything, Nick was the one who was portrayed as bad in the comic I just read.



It’s still stupid, though.


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Dec 7, 2017)

I’m more annoyed at that dumb look on the moose’s face.


----------



## Overcast (Dec 7, 2017)

Sexist and homophobic?

I got more "People of different races shouldn't breed together".

Also, the fact that Judy's in short shorts and the artist is constantly zooming into her crotch makes me want to pour bleach into my eyes.


----------



## Fandom Trash (Dec 7, 2017)

When you now search zootopia, the comic is in the top 3 results.

I dont know man. We might be seeing another bike cuck meme in the making. Only time will tell if the author would rage about it or actually be sensible and poke fun of it himself.


----------



## Cato (Dec 7, 2017)

I actually find this more hilarious because the artist is clearly very talented but they wasted said talent on such an abomination.

If they stick to illustrating things other, more competent writers write, they might be able to create great things.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 7, 2017)

Shit!  You beat me to the punch with making a thread on this!

Honestly, the most interesting thing here is that both the salt and the comic itself are hilariously autistic.  It's a situation of nobody being in the right, but definitely being hilariously stupid.


----------



## KM 749 (Dec 7, 2017)

Fandom Trash said:


> When you now search zootopia, the comic is in the top 3 results.
> 
> I dont know man. We might be seeing another bike cuck meme in the making. Only time will tell if the author would rage about it or actually be sensible and poke fun of it himself.


Furries aren't known for trying to avoid drama.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 7, 2017)

Cato said:


> If they stick to illustrating things other, more competent writers write, they might be able to create great things.



He actually made a graphic novel about the Conquistadors and Amazons called "Calliope" that's a pretty neat idea, but I don't know if he ever got it officially published Ah ha, he did! He's got a website!

There is a one-shot comic that predates it that was made for a comic anthology back in the 90s, but he couldn't finish it in time.



Spoiler: Sample page








You can read it here. (NSFW)

So if anything, I do believe he is a professional comic artist, but then _Zootopia_ came along.


----------



## Reynard (Dec 7, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> He actually made a graphic novel about the Conquistadors and Amazons called "Calliope" that's a pretty neat idea, but I don't know if he ever got it officially published Ah ha, he did! He's got a website!
> 
> There is a one-shot comic that predates it that was made for a comic anthology back in the 90s, but he couldn't finish it in time.
> 
> ...


I find it unfortunate when someone focuses mostly on fan works.  I think that they can be fun and even great done in moderation, but fuck, I wish original ideas would gain more attention.  This man will never live this comic down on the internet, he'll be known for this.  Even if he's successful, people will mostly know this one.


----------



## UCHUBomb (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh man, this thing. Interesting that it's suddenly blowing up now, considering the whole Zootopia fandom was collectively shitting on it months ago. But I guess furry twitter is just that slow.

Of course there's the usual blowhard leftists taking the opportunity to go on about how this comic is proof that Zootopia is a magnet for the conservative/hetero wing of furries or something stupid like that:





Let's just ignore the mountains of popular gay ship art and fanfics I suppose.

Oh another fun fact about Borba: He was temp banned from DA for a while for posting Ben10 porn.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Dec 7, 2017)

Seems like your average Chick Tract to me:


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 8, 2017)

Checking out Tumblr for a brief moment and already this is the first thing I see.


----------



## heymate (Dec 8, 2017)

“I’m so hungry, I could eat at Arby’s.”


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Spoiler



“Well... I’d cry if I found out I created something with as poor of taste as you.” _*BURN*_


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 8, 2017)

So the moral of this whole story is that furries should be aborted? I'm fine with that


----------



## Schwachkopf (Dec 8, 2017)

Wait, so, a comic about abortion argument is homophobic? Are you telling me that Nick is canonically gay?


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Dec 8, 2017)

I don't know what's more exceptional - the comic itself or the people who can't be arsed to ignore it and instead decided to bitch about it the entire time.

And like the others said: The art is pretty good, just the story is... nah.


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Dec 8, 2017)

Miss Hortensia said:


> I don't know what's more exceptional - the comic itself or the people who can't be arsed to ignore it and instead decided to bitch about it the entire time.
> 
> And like the others said: The art is pretty good, just the story is... nah.



The comic looks like something you'd be given at a doctor's surgery or place of worship to try and scare you into doing as you're told or what have you.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Dec 8, 2017)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Seems like your average Chick Tract to me:
> View attachment 329630



Someone needs to edit in that faceless pointing God that always shows up at the end.


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 8, 2017)

More Tumblr shit.


 
:autism::autism::autism:


----------



## Reynard (Dec 8, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> More Tumblr shit.
> View attachment 330033
> :autism::autism::autism:View attachment 330032View attachment 330034 View attachment 330036View attachment 330037 View attachment 330038 View attachment 330039


Someone wrote multiple goddamn paragraphs on this shit?


----------



## heymate (Dec 8, 2017)

from the same guy


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Dec 8, 2017)

heymate said:


> View attachment 330185 from the same guy



And this fucker has ruined Nick/Judy fan fics for me, now.


----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Morose_Obesity (Dec 9, 2017)

Miel67 said:


> Dammit, I thought this was about the Disco song!


No, that would be awesome, none of these Tumblr fucks has any real talent


----------



## Dysnomia (Dec 9, 2017)

Says interbreeding is extremely rare.

First panel full of interbred freaks.

Abort the baby!


----------



## Miss Hortensia (Dec 9, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Someone wrote multiple goddamn paragraphs on this shit?



Yeah, some people have apparently too much spare time...

I completely agree with @Kari Kamiya. If the comic had been drawn by shitty amateur, nobody would have given any fucks about it. It would just be another trashy fanfic/fancomic with characters acting OOC and being subjected to clichéd drama plots.


----------



## Another Fellow (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Fuck you jewish cunt (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Dec 9, 2017)

Fuck you jewish cunt said:


> View attachment 330304


JERRY I GOT AN ABORTION
*loud distorted seinfeld theme*


----------



## Nekromantik (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Kiwi Farms dot net (Dec 9, 2017)

why doesnt nick just eat judy this was like a plot point


----------



## AF 802 (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## autista (Dec 9, 2017)

Isn't Zootopia supposed to be a kids movie? I mean, I know people like to write dark fanfic about kids stuff all the time but still....


----------



## Bugaboo (Dec 9, 2017)

This comic is a treasure because it's so absurd that it's hilarious. Fuck anyone who's arguing about it politically, why are you taking a story where a rabbit fucked a fox and then got an abortion to prevent the terror that was dwelling inside her from coming out and killing everyone so seriously?
Also if it wasn't supposed to be a political comic according to the artist, wtf was it supposed to be?


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Dec 9, 2017)

These have got to be to the most hilarious facial expressions I have seen in quite a while, holy shit, my sides.


----------



## Another Fellow (Dec 10, 2017)

Yeeb-Renzo said:


>









Spoiler: and also meme christmas came early


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoiler: NSFW - contains buttocks


----------



## Randy Lahey (Dec 10, 2017)

heymate said:


> Holy shit


Oh my fuck this has got to be the best edit of a comic i’ve ever seen


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Dec 10, 2017)

I can't find it but I did remember seeing one where peter griffin punches the fox cucks face.


----------



## CaptainMappy (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Dec 10, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Good God, there's a fuckton of _Zootopia_ fan fiction that had this exact plot (of if Judy and Nick could produce a child together, with or without the ethics behind it), but _no one_ has ever questioned them. What makes _this _one stand out, simply because it's _visual_?


Probably.



> Maybe they're all just jealous the artist is actually a pretty fucking talented artist and they could never churn out that kind of quality.


Certainly not!



> View attachment 329543
> I honestly don't blame the artist if he's getting sick and tired of explaining it.


I bet!



Reynard said:


> I find it unfortunate when someone focuses mostly on fan works.  I think that they can be fun and even great done in moderation, but fuck, I wish original ideas would gain more attention.  This man will never live this comic down on the internet, he'll be known for this.  Even if he's successful, people will mostly know this one.


Oh they will.  It is sad when someone's career derails because of thinking a fan comic involving a touchy subject was a good idea.



autista said:


> Isn't Zootopia supposed to be a kids movie? I mean, I know people like to write dark fanfic about kids stuff all the time but still....


Any kids film just kinda spews out this mess anyway, whether they're good or not.



Bugaboo said:


> This comic is a treasure because it's so absurd that it's hilarious. Fuck anyone who's arguing about it politically, why are you taking a story where a rabbit fucked a fox and then got an abortion to prevent the terror that was dwelling inside her from coming out and killing everyone so seriously?
> Also if it wasn't supposed to be a political comic according to the artist, wtf was it supposed to be?


It was a terrible idea to start with, and the author should've been ashamed to even do it.



Yeeb-Renzo said:


> View attachment 331084


It's like that moment in a manga where the person's discovered something beyond their grasp and it's that earth-shattering (Fist of the North Star's got those type of faces).


----------



## vertexwindi (Dec 10, 2017)

I still wanna fuck that rabbit tbh. I'd let her abort our deformed abominations.


----------



## c-no (Dec 10, 2017)

Schwachkopf said:


> Wait, so, a comic about abortion argument is homophobic? Are you telling me that Nick is canonically gay?


More likely you have some spergs reeeing at a hetero shipping since this comic outright states Nick and Judy fucked and now the latter wants to kill the baby.



Bugaboo said:


> This comic is a treasure because it's so absurd that it's hilarious. Fuck anyone who's arguing about it politically, why are you taking a story where a rabbit fucked a fox and then got an abortion to prevent the terror that was dwelling inside her from coming out and killing everyone so seriously?
> Also if it wasn't supposed to be a political comic according to the artist, wtf was it supposed to be?


This comic is hilarious not just with the edits but also with the fact you have a pro-life message put in it. The fact some people are really miffed by this comic is hilarious because then we wouldn't have some funny images as mockery of it. If this isn't really suppose to be political, it may as well be a comic trying to be edgy and serious, just like with all other fan-fics that try to take children's media and put some dark edgy take on it.


----------



## Brit Crust (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoiler: But wait, there's more!


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Dec 10, 2017)

Spoiler: A tragedy in three pictures...


----------



## Leveilleur (Dec 10, 2017)

I think its just the weirdly well done art that makes this comic even more hilarious.


----------



## Xerxes IX (Dec 10, 2017)

Brit Crust said:


>


This is even better because Cool Cat _is_ an interbred freak.


----------



## linchan (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm not reading that shit, but do the Fox and Rabbit breed, and if they do, do they bother explaining it.


----------



## Yeeb-Renzo (Dec 10, 2017)

linchan said:


> I'm not reading that shit, but do the Fox and Rabbit breed, and if they do, do they bother explaining it.


Yes, they did fuck and got the rabbit knocked up. However, Judy states that she’s scared if the baby would become some kind of interbred freak along with it being dentramental to her job, so that’s pretty much why she doesn’t want to keep it. And the fox “Nick” left out on her for not agreeing with his opinion on keeping the infant.


----------



## Another Fellow (Dec 11, 2017)

I finally went and saw _Disaster Artist _today, so...


----------



## Pina Colada (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Brit Crust (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Dec 12, 2017)

SM64 humor


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## RG 448 (Dec 14, 2017)

I found out about it a few days ago and read the whole thing.  I couldn’t stop laughing.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 15, 2017)

If no one's gone for the obvious yet...


----------

